# holiday pay on part time work



## evoke (9 Feb 2007)

what are the rights to recieving holiday pay. i work part time for a security company and after christmas i was talking to another employee. he said that he recieved holiday pay. i was supposed to sign a form to recieve holiday pay before 28 December. i was not informed of this at all. i am wondering if i am still entitled to it at the moment.

called the revenue but they could not help me. looked around but could not find out any detailed information about holiday pay.

thanks alot for any help


----------



## MsGinger (9 Feb 2007)

If you are part time, you are entitled to the same holidays as full time personnel on a pro-rata basis. I.e. If full time personnel get 4 weeks holidays, then you are entitled to 4 weeks holidays, but if you only work 20hrs a week, it will be 4 weeks holidays @ 20hrs per week.

It may also depend on when you started, are you with the company long?


----------



## evoke (9 Feb 2007)

thanks a million for the reply.

i am with the company since last summer. usually i would do twelves hours a week. then some weeks more than that. 

would i still be able to get last years holiday pay.

thanks a million


----------



## Welfarite (9 Feb 2007)

look up www.oasis.gov.ie


----------



## MsGinger (10 Feb 2007)

If for example you worked July - Dec (half a year so therefore half a year's holidays), you would be entitled to 2 weeks @ the avg no of hours worked over the last 13 weeks.  If you have not taken this leave you are entitled at least to be paid for it.  Some companies do not allow you to carry over the previous year's leave to take as holidays, but they cannot refuse to pay you for it.  It also depends on what holiday year your company runs, a lot of companies run their holiday year with the calendar year but this can vary.


----------



## Joro (10 Feb 2007)

My understanding is you are entitled to 8% of your pay as holidaypay up to a max of 20 days pay per year


----------



## Lorraine B (10 Feb 2007)

MsGinger, its incorrect to say that you should be paid for holiday leave not taken.  It is illegal to pay an employee in lieu of their statutory holiday entitlements unless the employment has ceased.


----------



## MsGinger (12 Feb 2007)

Joro said:


> My understanding is you are entitled to 8% of your pay as holidaypay up to a max of 20 days pay per year


 
It's up to a maximum of 4 working weeks, which for a part-time employee is not necessarily 20 days.

Lorraine B, it depends when the holiday year ends.  Companies are not required to give leave which remains untaken in the holiday year.


----------

